# Introducing Mambo



## jamkarim (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are pictures of Mambo! He's currently 15 weeks old, and 6.8 pounds -- and we love him dearly. He is not only our first puppy, but also our first pet, period. 

Picture 1: 7 weeks old, playing with a pacifier. He can't play with it anymore, because his mouth is now larger, and we are afraid he'll try to swallow it!
Picture 2: 10 weeks old, in a great pose!
Picture 3: 11 weeks old, sitting in his sweater at the foot of the Christmas tree.
Picture 4: 13 weeks old, about to bite at a cardboard box, and hear his papa (me) shout "Leave it". :biggrin1:
Picture 5: 15 weeks old (taken today!), lying down in front of his crate.

Thanks,
Jamil (Mambo's Papa)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! 
Welcome


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

very cute! I love the lemon ears


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What an adorable little guy, Welcome


----------



## jamkarim (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops... almost forgot! I've also posted some videos of Mambo on YouTube (I'd shared them in another thread, but they are definitely appropriate to post in this thread, also):

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=jamkarim&p=r


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

He's really cute

aak


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

AS My friend Donna would say he is one sweet little potty pot pie ! In other words Adorable !!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

jamkarim said:


> Oops... almost forgot! I've also posted some videos of Mambo on YouTube (I'd shared them in another thread, but they are definitely appropriate to post in this thread, also):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=jamkarim&p=r


Now THAT was fun! ound: Each of the videos is cuter than the one before. Thanks for the chuckles!

And WELCOME to a great place!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

awwww...he's sooo cute! and I absolutely love the name Mambo!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is such a cutie pie. I can just picture your chest swelling with pride. What an adorable baby! BTW, I love him in his sweater.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome! Oh my! Mambo is a super cutie!!! Do you two, by any chance, have kids? I can't help but ask because you sound soooo in love with Mambo -- just like first time parents!  Enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mambo is absolutely adorable, he has the biggest most expressive eyes. Oh, and he has the cutest personality, what a little pistol!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Mambo is so darling and just a baby! I thought he was older from your other post. Enjoy him so while he is so young!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, he is wonderful Jamil. Welcome! I am quite partial to cremes. He's really precious.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WELCOME to you both.....your Mambo is about the same age as my Doc and he is a bit over 8 lbs! Ha, I wanted a small female and got a big male! We love him anyway, but just won't be able to carry him around like we do our Izzy!
Mambo is adorable, BTW.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very CUTE!

With the blonde/gold ears he has the same markings as my Gucci! So, of course...I think he's absolutely precious! 

:welcome:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## jamkarim (Jan 22, 2008)

HayCarambaMama said:


> Do you two, by any chance, have kids? I can't help but ask because you sound soooo in love with Mambo -- just like first time parents!


LOL, Donna! ound: You hit the nail right on the head. My wife and I don't have any kids yet, so Mambo is just like our first "child." :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:welcome: Mambo is so cute. Love the pics.:biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a cutie! My Teddy loves pacifiers too, he is always trying to steal them when he sees one!
Have fun!:biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

gracie said:


> Such a cutie! My Teddy loves pacifiers too, he is always trying to steal them when he sees one!
> Have fun!:biggrin1:


Just watch the pacifiers. My sister in law paid big $$$$$$$$$$$ for emergency surgery for her HAV when it swallowed her son's pacifer (the nipple part). UGH. It was horrible.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Rita-
I am always afraid of that so I am right on top of him to take it away and keep it out of reach. I wonder why they are so drawn to them?
I am sorry about your sister-in laws hav. I hope it all ended up well?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jamil - welcome to the forum, you little guy is absolutely beautiful!! I am sure he is very spoiled too!! Keep up the pictures, we love pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very adorable baby! Love his sweater.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome!!! Mambo is a total cutie-pie, I can see why you're smitten :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

gracie said:


> Thanks Rita-
> I am always afraid of that so I am right on top of him to take it away and keep it out of reach. I wonder why they are so drawn to them?
> I am sorry about your sister-in laws hav. I hope it all ended up well?


All ended well but we joke that it is the most expensive Hav in the world. It also helped her son give up the pacifier very quickly.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jamil,
Welcome to you and Mambo to the forum -- you have joined the great and growing minority of "guys who love their dogs enough to post on a doggy forum." Great name by the way. He looks adorable.

All the best.
*'Lo*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is a cutie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mambo is adorable! Welcome!


----------

